# Dovecot 2 active directory

## akam

Hello!

There is dovecot authenticating through AD. All is working well, if authentication is just one of AD.

But there is another AD, and working with 2 AD's dovecot don't recognizes last AD user's home directory.

For example, if user name in the second AD - 1developer and Mail - it-2c@zakamye.ru then dovecot creates folder /var/mail/zakamye.ru/1cdeveloper but it should be /var/mail/zakamye.ru/it-2c.

What I do wrong?(

And, if I change the order of viewing AD, does not work precisely the second AD:

passdb ldap-DUSLYK {

    driver = ldap

    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-DUSLYK.conf

}

userdb ldap-DUSLYK {

    driver = ldap

    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-DUSLYK-users.conf

}

passdb ldap-DUSL-OFFICE {

    driver = ldap

    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-DUSL-OFFICE.conf

}

userdb ldap-DUSL-BASE {

    driver = ldap

    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-DUSL-OFFICE-users.conf

}

Sorry for my bad english, but maybe you can understand logs and configs:

http://pastebin.com/mtk4XsNE

----------

